# My collection



## Slipper lover (Jul 6, 2017)

I have a small collection compared to many of you 

Phrag don wimder 
Phrag mem john fortunio 
Phrag wanakee sunset flavum and regular 
Phrag china dragon 
Phrag hanne popow 
Phrag mem alcica 
Two phrag cadantum 

Then paphiopedilum 

Paph greyi 
Paph charleswothi 
Paph philippinense 

Lastly mexipedium xerophyticum which I have one of


----------



## Slipper lover (Jul 6, 2017)

Any advice would be happy accepted


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 6, 2017)

Please check the spelling on your tags.

Also, there is a standard for capitalization on species and hybrids: the Genus name is capitalized; the species name is not. If it is a hybrid, the hybrid name is capitalized.


----------



## Slipper lover (Jul 6, 2017)

Okay can I have an example


----------



## troy (Jul 6, 2017)

I tried growing my phrag china dragon next to my brachys and it died, bessae does not like over 80 day temps and need a significant drop in temps at night environment, actually most phrags especially kovachii and I've had serious problems with schlimii and it's hybrids in warm temps, they need high humidity, do some culture research, well all your stuff is cool growing except greyii and phillipinense


----------



## NYEric (Jul 7, 2017)

Don Wimber, Mem. John Fortuno, caudatum, ( and I don't know what "Mem. Alcica", is trying to be).


----------



## Slipper lover (Jul 7, 2017)

phrag mem alicia


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 7, 2017)

Slipper lover said:


> Okay can I have an example


Phrag don wimder = Phrag. Don Wimber
Phrag mem john fortunio = Phrag. Mem. John Fortunio
Phrag wanakee sunset flavum and regular = Phrag. Waunakee Sunset, flavum
Phrag china dragon = Phrag. China Dragon
Phrag hanne popow = Phrag. Hanne Popow
Phrag mem alcica = Phrag. Memoria Alicia Gadea de Solano
Two phrag cadantum = Phrag. caudatum

Then paphiopedilum 

Paph greyi = Paph. Greyi
Paph charleswothi = Paph. charlesworthii
Paph philippinense - this is the only one you have correct

Lastly mexipedium xerophyticum = Mexipedium xerophyticum

Did you even bother looking at your tags?


----------



## Slipper lover (Jul 7, 2017)

Is Paph charleswothiI good for making hybrids


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 7, 2017)

Slipper lover said:


> Is Paph charleswothiI good for making hybrids


Please check your spelling. Again.

And yes. It has lots of progeny.


----------



## cnycharles (Jul 7, 2017)

someone must be a relative of iris cohen :rollhappy:


----------



## Slipper lover (Jul 8, 2017)

Does any body have tips adout caring for Paph charlesworthii


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 8, 2017)

http://slipperorchids.info/paphdatasheets/paphiopedilum/charlesworthii/index.html


----------



## blondie (Jul 9, 2017)

Some very nice plants there


----------

